# Pics of the iron ranch swap meet....



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

Heare are some pics from the "IRON RANCH" BICYCLE SWAP MEET THAT WAS THE HAPPANING EVENT last weekend...Nice bikes ,CANADIANS,and lots of fun ...no sleep ..cool stuff  ...GGOD TIMES ....

                                               Gary J 
                                                SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                               TACOMA,WN


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

*More pics*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

*Moooorrrrrreeeee pics*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

*Here is more*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

*Last of the swap pics*


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2012)

...and a swell time was had by all! GREAT photos Gary. Thank You for posting them.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 21, 2012)

Man! Nice swap meet!


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2012)

great photos Gary!I did notice this guy crawling around looking for a kickstand in one of your pics.He looks familiar.HMMMM....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 21, 2012)

*borris*

Yeah man! Your right ! Thats funny ...flashlight in hand ...was ccreeping around looking for Natisha.....


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 21, 2012)

*Thanks for the pics!*

Does any one know what the "No Nose" was going for?  Nice bike...


----------



## fatbike (Sep 21, 2012)

Ted Lusher's nonose Shelby.  415 892 4949


----------

